# Tattoos



## Slaphead

During my last couple of photo adventures I came across a couple of tattoos. These days I don't really pay much attention to tattoos - I mean it seems that everyone has one now (that is except me), but these were plainly on show and quite honestly begging to be photographed.

This one is actually from last night - the Zürich Street Parade where quite a chunk of the city turns into a giant open air rave.







And this one was on the arm of a guest at my brothers wedding last week.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta

First photo looks realy cool


----------



## ocular

1st pic good, but rain drop or dust is irritating me.


----------



## KmH

It's a light in the distance.


----------



## bigtwinky

The first one is pretty nice.  Nice contrast and such, and I've always like the more maori / real tribal (not this weird goth sharp edged stuff that people get now).

The second picture is not too interesting.  The tattoo is common (not sure what it means, but I see alot of asian character tattoos) and the photo itself is, well, not too inspiring, center composed, lack of contrast.


----------

